
Are Gamers More Evolutionarily Advanced?  - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/are-gamers-more-evolutionarily-advanced
======
pg
Iff they have more children.

------
brianto2010
So overweight, depressed, 'pattern-hunters' are more 'evolutionarily advanced'
than people who aren't?

Sounds like the 'fast company' (url) is trying to pull a fast one on _us_.

